
Meet James Altucher, the Pied Piper of Cryptocurrency - exolymph
https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/james-altucher-cryptocurrency-get-rich-quick.html
======
exolymph
I used the original headline because I think it's 10x better than the one that
won the A/B test =/

------
vfulco
Charlatan extraordinaire

